# Fetching Jack



## CanineKarma (Jan 5, 2016)

Luke go get your brother.
Great Video.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

That was funny! He had him by the collar!


----------



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

cute


----------

